# Fisher Hydraulic Set up on a 2001 Dodge Ram Diesel



## Macdiesel (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey,

I am new to this site, but here goes:

I just picked up a 9' Fisher plow, pump, frame mounts, valve body (2 to be exact) and control for a 94-02 Dodge Ram. My question is has anyone ever used a hydraulic setup for a Dodge Diesel? Fisher has a pdf for 94-97 (12 valve) diesels...but I should also be able to run this setup. Anyways, I am going to need some mounting brackets for the valve body and possibly for the pump.

I have owned Fisher speedcast plows in the past, never mounted one, and have always prefered them over electric pumps.

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## stnemason (Sep 10, 2010)

I second Macdiesel's question. I just bought a Speedcast for my '90 Dodge W250 Cummins turbo diesel but the clearance between the pulley and fan is about 3/4 of an inch - no place for a hydraulic pump pulley. I want to avoid going electric over hydraulic.


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

i have a speed caster on my 95 CTD i can tr and get pictures i will look if i have any,


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

there you go!


----------



## stnemason (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome. I can be done, then. Thank you!


----------



## stnemason (Sep 10, 2010)

*there you go!*



2low4nh;1071776 said:


> there you go!


2low4nh,
Is there any way that you can get a pic from the passenger side of the truck looking over the hydraulic pump in line to the pulley on the motor? Hopefully my pictures attached of my rig showing what I mean. As you can see on my 1990, there is little room for an extra pulley. I'm thinking about going off the alternator pulley even though it's smaller. I'll fab something to position the pump and re-route the cold air intake. Any thoughts from anyone reading this?
By the way, I just came from my local Fisher dealer and they were zero help - told me that my 5.9 was an 8 cylinder...


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

I will try and get a picture this week. I have the remote fluid resivoir but the pump is mounted directly over the top of the ALT the bracket is homemade but very simple. Running a v belt up to the pump it barely clears the hood though. my controls are mounted in the rear near firewall by the turbo


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

stnemason;1075397 said:


> ]By the way, I just came from my local Fisher dealer and they were zero help - told me that my 5.9 was an 8 cylinder...


If all you told them was 5.9L its a honest mistake, Dodge was making a 5.9L V8 gasser at the same time they were installing the 5.9L CTD.


----------



## stnemason (Sep 10, 2010)

basher;1078392 said:


> If all you told them was 5.9L its a honest mistake, Dodge was making a 5.9L V8 gasser at the same time they were installing the 5.9L CTD.


I even told them slowly that it is Cummins Turbo Diesel.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Macdiesel;978557 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am new to this site, but here goes:
> 
> ...


Are you talking about a conventional mount (non Minute Mount) SpeedCast?


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

yes the speedcaster thats what i have on mine. Its the typical minute mount but hydros are engine driven.


----------



## kylern388 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Fisher electric speedcast plow setup*

im new on here so here it goes..

i have a 98 dodge ram single cab 4x4 with an 8ft bed. im looking to put a newer style fisher speedcast plow on it. it has the electric pump mounted on the headgear with the hydrolic piston. i was just wondering if anyone here knew if that would bolt on to my truck or not?? the plow frame is off of a 93 dodge ram w150.. and also what would i heed as far as wiring and where can i find the harnesses?? any help or suggestions would be great!! thanks!


----------



## kylern388 (Feb 13, 2013)

also here is the posting on craigslist so i can show you all the type of set up it is..

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3586329669.html


----------

